# Tranny Noise



## khurst (Nov 13, 2009)

New owner of an 05 LS2 six speed with just over 9K on the clock. Is it normal to hear "clunking" when light loading from first to second? Still hear it in third and forth when driving "normally" but not as noticable. I am asking because my wife who usually drives a 06 Charger R/T is saying something is wrong when she drives it--sounds like a tough truck tranny to me;; so it doesnt bother me, but just want to make sure. I think it's really the shifter that's causing the problems--I hate the throw on the stock shifter and with that stupid 1st to 4th kicking in every once in a while (never really seem to know when) you just cant get used to it. There has got to be a wire that you can disconnect or cut to disable that stupid thing???:confused Any experiance / advice appreciated.

Kirk


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SLP sells a skip shift kit that is like $30 that will solve your problem. Or a tuner can tune your car and remove the 1-4 shift. The 1-4 shift was GM's way of not having a gas guzzler tax on their manual transmission.

As far as the trans, even with low miles oils are only good so long. I was change your trans fluid. I went with Royal Purple with Syncromesh(4.6+- quarts needed) and did Royal Purple 75W140(1.6+- quarts needed) with friction modifier to my rear diff. Clucking can be something failing, but I bet some fresh fluids would do wonders. My car has always been loud compared to others I've ownebed, but I think it is normal.

Shifter does suck stock. There are a few shifters out there and they are by far the bes tmod you can do to the car. I like the GMM Ripshifter but its pricy.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

That clunk could come from a lot of places. look at how much your shifter will move when changing gears. that means your motor and trans are moving that much and it will get louder as the already horrible mounts get worse. poly motor and trans mounts will fix that. our cars have a two piece drive shaft that can also cause the clunk.


----------

